

Show HN: New release of my startup, Interstate (http://interstateapp.com) - sim0n

My startup, Interstate (http://interstateapp.com) has just launched a new version (v4). The new version has brought a lot of new features and tons of UI/code/existing feature improvements (a full rundown of all the major changes can be found on our blog: http://blog.interstateapp.com/post/4416998498/major-roadworks-on-interstate).<p>For those who have never heard of us before, Interstate provides developers and businesses alike a way to plan and share their development progress using roadmaps.<p>If anyone has any feedback or would just like an invite then please do post! :)
======
sim0n
Just found out we've got a Y Combinator interview :)

------
krsgoss
Big tip of the cap on design. It looks very, very nice. Signed up for the beta
as well.

~~~
sim0n
Thanks! I've just sent out a load of invites so you should have received one
:)

------
sim0n
Lazy link: <http://interstateapp.com/>

------
oomkiller
Invite please, signed up for one; my twitter is bbhoss.

~~~
sim0n
Thanks! Sent you an invite.

------
whimsy
This looks pretty cool; I'd love to try it out.

~~~
sim0n
Thanks. If you've applied for an invite then check your inbox as I just sent
all the new invite requests an invite code :)

~~~
stevenj
Would love an invite! stevenj134@gmail.com

------
martinshen
Looks cool! Nice chatting to you yesterday

~~~
sim0n
Same! Thanks for the nice comments :)

------
motyar
OH remove that heavy background image.

------
whimsy
FYI, it looks like your SSL is broken.

~~~
sim0n
Ah, my apologies. Was this related to <http://bakedcode.com>? If so, we've
just fixed an issue with our SSL cert on that domain when using Firefox (FF
wasn't recognising our CA).

~~~
whimsy
<https://interstateapp.com/join>

Calomel, the plugin I'm basing this on, doesn't seem to have any complaints
about the cert. It claims, however, that the connection is either partially
encrypted or completely broken and ought not be trusted.

~~~
sim0n
Thanks for letting me know about Calomel, it looks like a very handy plugin! I
tracked down the issue (a missing CSS file 302 redirecting to a non-HTTPS
page) and it should show the site as being secure now :)

~~~
whimsy
Looks tiptop on my end, too! Calomel is pretty cool. There may be a similar
plugin getting released out of UCSC in the next year or two, but that's only
if the research team gets their shit together. ;)

